# Grandma knitting



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

She taught me how to knit and I'm so grateful. I just had to make a representation of her.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your work is outstanding....marvelous.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love her! A sweet remembrance.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful work! Your detail work is magnificent.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

How wonderful and what a treasured memory you have. Your work us wonderful . Do you sell any of your work?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

She is so sweet!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

She is amazing. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

anneevamod said:


> How wonderful and what a treasured memory you have. Your work us wonderful . Do you sell any of your work?


Thank you, sorry I don't, I am ever so slow at it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and your creativity.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Super cool!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ninie said:


> She taught me how to knit and I'm so grateful. I just had to make a representation of her.


awwww cute


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really nice work!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

What a nice tribute to her! Well done!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE your dolls!! This one is just precious!!!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

She is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow! She is great and her face is just wonderful. Good job. Thank you for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome,beautiful work.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet doll.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your dolls are fantastic!!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Love your doll.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is astounding...you capture the personality of the people you know...


----------



## knitnoid (Feb 9, 2013)

Those knowing eyes!


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Good job. Love that she is holding knitting. How tall is she?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cute!

Hazel


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful doll, lovely details


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

lovely


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

Your post just get better and better. My grandmother also taught me how to knit when I was very young. Lovely doll!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love her. I am so jealous of you to have her.lol


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great dolls.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

So nice. Love it.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Too sweet and so cute!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Grandma is just perfect.Great job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She is absolutely delightful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful, your dolls are beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Amazing &#128158;


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

LUV!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

You are so talented, these dolls are gorgeous !


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful way to remember and honor her.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

She just reminds me of my grandma also. She always wore a dress (I don't ever remember seeing her in pants.) She was a prim and proper lady. But my grandma's hair was in a bun. She didn't do knitting as much as crocheting. Oh my it brings back memories. Thanks for showing us your doll. She is great. What a grand tribute to your grandma.


----------

